# Bands That Fell Off Hard



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

Name some bands that have fell off as hard as Linkin Park did.

What I mean by fall off is that they reach the climax in their music and it was downhill from there.

Maybe people didn't ever think Linkin Park was good but Hybrid Theory was their high point in my opinion.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 4, 2013)

I love your photo BTW. 

I would have to say Guns and Roses or sure.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 4, 2013)

Although I freaking love Slash's new lineup with Alter Bridge's Myles Kennedy destroying the mic.


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> I love your photo BTW.
> 
> I would have to say Guns and Roses or sure.



Thanks and did you mean "for sure" or a band called sure?


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 4, 2013)

for sure** oops.


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

Myles is very very good for sure.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 4, 2013)

They actually just entered the studio today in Orlando to begin recording their fourth Alter Bridge album.


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

Nice. Mark Tremonti's solo stuff isn't bad


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 4, 2013)

I guess you would have to like Linkin Park a lot to think that they had very far to fall.... 

But what band has fallen off harder than everyone? Metallica.


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> I guess you would have to like Linkin Park a lot to think that they had very far to fall....
> 
> But what band has fallen off harder than everyone? Metallica.



hahaha very true I was like 10 when Hybrid Theory came out.

Also I agree with Metallica they came to mind right after I posted but I figured I would say nothing about.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Jan 4, 2013)

i think bands that started to gain momentum and then just disappeared should also be included in the "just fell off" category too.

doesn't it freak you out when you realize a band you're into (or WERE into) released albums and you never even knew about it?


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 4, 2013)

FeedMeWithColours said:


> Myles is very very good for sure.



Did you mean that he's a very good singer "for sure" or that he sings very well for the band "Sure"?


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Did you mean that he's a very good singer "for sure" or that he sings very well for the band "Sure"?



I meant Myles is very very good for sure; in bed.


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 4, 2013)

a plea for purging


----------



## bob123 (Jan 4, 2013)

FeedMeWithColours said:


> Name some bands that have fell off as hard as Linkin Park did.
> 
> What I mean by fall off is that they reach the climax in their music and it was downhill from there.
> 
> Maybe people didn't ever think Linkin Park was good but Hybrid Theory was their high point in my opinion.



Id consider their latest album their best personally... but whatever.

Where the hell did Trapt go? They kicked ass live and had some great tunes...



ArtDecade said:


> I guess you would have to like Linkin Park a lot to think that they had very far to fall....
> 
> But what band has fallen off harder than everyone? Metallica.




right... millions upon millions of record sales, sold out concerts across the globe... yeah they were _terrible.... _


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kinda hard to match your opener - Linkin Park. I always stayed away from them but one song the wife kept listening too got me hooked only a couple of years ago so I got into Hybrid Theory and the Reanimation remix album. I actually really liked them and bought both albums. After listening to those a while I branched to Meteora and thought it was so much more generic so I never bought it. But god damn did I nearly throw up when giving their later shit a listen... talk about a complete 180! From aggressive and screaming to light pussy shit. No offence meant to anyone that likes the stuff, but it's such a stark change that it's hard to fathom.


Rev.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 4, 2013)

KORN! They turned to shit after Head left! But Head _will_ be playing live with them sometime this year, I HOPE HE JOINS FULL TIME AGAIN THAT WOULD BE SO SICK!!


----------



## JLP2005 (Jan 4, 2013)

While probably not exactly 'falling off' because they broke up instead of petering out--Iron Thrones. 

Some of the best fucking groove metal I've ever heard in my life, and I just got into them after they broke up


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

Selling records is not everything.

For example in the video game world COD sells the most in terms of a console shooter but they have used the same formula since COD 4, they never make improvements and if they do its small improvements to the formula not true changes to the game mechanics.

So what I mean is just because people buy Metallica albums that does not mean that everyone liked it they bought it for lack of a better word out of hype.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jan 4, 2013)

bob123 said:


> right... millions upon millions of record sales, sold out concerts across the globe... yeah they were _terrible.... _



Millions of Lady Gaga fans, too....


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 4, 2013)

Def Leppard and many other bands that peaked in the 80's.


----------



## bob123 (Jan 4, 2013)

ArtDecade said:


> Millions of Lady Gaga fans, too....




Simply because you don't like them or their genre, does not mean they aren't music or untalented.

This thread is for you : http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/222125-djent-hipsters.html




FeedMeWithColours said:


> Selling records is not everything.
> 
> For example in the video game world COD sells the most in terms of a console shooter but they have used the same formula since COD 4, they never make improvements and if they do its small improvements to the formula not true changes to the game mechanics.
> 
> So what I mean is just because people buy Metallica albums that does not mean that everyone liked it they bought it for lack of a better word out of hype.




Bands dont make diamond records when they suck...


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Bands dont make diamond records when they suck...



Okay. 

Except I never said anyone sucked. 

I said record sales aren't everything.


----------



## bob123 (Jan 4, 2013)

FeedMeWithColours said:


> Okay.
> 
> Except I never said anyone sucked.
> 
> I said record sales aren't everything.




I agree with you that linkin park has fallen off the earth, and it seems like you are saying that a lot of bands are putting out bullshit simply because they can and people buy it simply because they LIKE the band, not because its a good album. 

Im more speaking to artdecade who is clearly bashing bands he simply doesn't like, me and you agree for the most part.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bizkit


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2013)

*bob chill and can the personal attacks or you're gone for a while... he expressed an opinion without being insulting*

That said personally I liked Hybrid Theory 

Queensryche comes immediately to mind and I say that as somebody who was a huge fan for a long time.


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

bob123 said:


> I agree with you that linkin park has fallen off the earth, and it seems like you are saying that a lot of bands are putting out bullshit simply because they can and people buy it simply because they LIKE the band, not because its a good album.
> 
> Im more speaking to artdecade who is clearly bashing bands he simply doesn't like, me and you agree for the most part.



Got ya.

But again he said nothing that would bash them.

You got a negative connotation from some text on a page.

I can see where you are coming from though.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Manurack said:


> KORN! They turned to shit after Head left! But Head _will_ be playing live with them sometime this year, I HOPE HE JOINS FULL TIME AGAIN THAT WOULD BE SO SICK!!



Understandable, but Ive always got to stick up for Korn cause they are one of my favorite bands ever and I like all of their work. I totally hope Head contributes heavily to the next Korn album cause Id love to hear a new album like "self titled", "life is peachy" or "take a look in the mirror". I fuckin absolutely love "see you on the other side" and "untitled" though, as well as the last two albums. The new one is sick! IMO of course

Theres really two ways to perceive the point of this thread. Are we talking about bands that musically starting putting out albums that werent as good? Then according to whom? Or are we talking about album sales and relevance?


----------



## lemeker (Jan 4, 2013)

Staind
Killswitch, but only because the last couple of records seemed kinda meh. I am hoping for a return to form with Jessie back though.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickelback and Creed. (Thank God.)


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

lemeker said:


> Staind
> Killswitch, but only because the last couple of records seemed kinda meh. I am hoping for a return to form with Jessie back though.



Agreed.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Metallica, The Offspring, Slipknot, Sepultura (since max left). I know people will disagree, but there's 4 bands off the top of my head that that IMHO changed for the worse.


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 4, 2013)

I think LP's A Thousand Suns is one of the most interesting records they've done. No Doubt is a band I feel has gotten a lot worse


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy crap, yes to Queensryche. What the heck happened to them?


----------



## VacantPlanet (Jan 4, 2013)

In my opinion Pantera bottomed out pretty bad. After Far Beyond Driven, their last two records were full stuff that was just strange and droning. Most of it sounded like musical rambling with a few gems here and there.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 4, 2013)

let's queue the music...



to




TBH I love st. anger to death, it just seems the general opinion around here


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 4, 2013)

VacantPlanet said:


> In my opinion Pantera bottomed out pretty bad. After Far Beyond Driven, their last two records were full stuff that was just strange and droning. Most of it sounded like musical rambling with a few gems here and there.



I better get out of this thread before I start disagreeing with everyone


----------



## Dayn (Jan 4, 2013)

Stratovarius. Infinite is my favourite album, then the Elements suite was released, which was okay. Then... they completely bombed with their self-titled. Ugh.

I feel bad for the guy, but I'm kinda glad Tolkki is gone. His style... really didn't change much at all over all of the albums. Their latest albums sound a _hell of a lot_ fresher now, yet still sound like Stratovarius.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 4, 2013)

Seriously, nobody thought Minutes To Midnight was fucking awesome? That record is fucking gold!

I understand that people might not be into the new material, because the first 2 albums are classics, but based on that fact the majority of Linkin Park's discography ISN'T Meteroa, or Hybrid Theory, it pisses me off to see people screaming like they've betrayed their fans.

I just don't get why people hate a band who are clearly not scared to experiment, and who like to make music or themselves.

-------------------------------------------
Anywho...

A band who really have fallen off it now, for me at least: All That Remains.
The material has been getting dumber and dumber with each alum (For We Are Many permitted, that was their best), and the most recent one (A War You Cannot Win) was just so bad. Not even Oli's guitar work saved that album. I forsee a band that will more than likely fall through the drain any time soon.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 4, 2013)

My entire era of Metal thanks to Nirvana, Soundgarden, & Pearl Jam??


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 4, 2013)

lemeker said:


> Staind
> Killswitch, but only because the last couple of records seemed kinda meh. I am hoping for a return to form with Jessie back though.



Seriously? As Daylight Dies was just riff and roaring hook, one after another. The self titled had some of the most amazingly dark moments of their career, and some of the most beautiful and dazzlingly different too. Nothing said to me that they were on the top of their game with that album, more than the beginning moments of the solo from Never Again, those notes just tantalize me so much every time. You really think they've fallen off? Bro, I'm sorry, you aren't listening hard enough.


----------



## Francis978 (Jan 4, 2013)

H.I.M. venus doom was AWESOME, but I really didn't like how poppy their new(er) album was

just my opinion


----------



## Francis978 (Jan 4, 2013)

ALSO

Bullet for my Valentine, I loved the poison, but seriously, their newer stuff sounds SO repetitive and uninteresting to me, they do well for themselves, and are good musicians, I just think they have been declining musically.


----------



## redstone (Jan 4, 2013)

Dayn said:


> Stratovarius. Infinite is my favourite album, then the Elements suite was released, which was okay. Then... they completely bombed with their self-titled. Ugh.



Not as hard as Gamma Ray after Powerplant


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 4, 2013)

How has no one mentioned GnR! They were the biggest band in the world then couldn't play a show to save their lives


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 4, 2013)

Speaking of bands that Fell Off, I understand that for a long time Dr. Dre was saying that
now all he gets is hate mail all day sayin' Dre fell off. 
To which he asked why, cause he's been in the lab with a pen and a pad, tryin' to get this damn label off?

So he might count.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 4, 2013)

Linkin Park falling off? Hell no, even though Hybrid Theory is my #1 album ever their new stuff is just as good. Too bad some people just couldn't adapt into it..



Rev2010 said:


> From aggressive and screaming to light pussy shit. No offence meant to anyone that likes the stuff, but it's such a stark change that it's hard to fathom.



Just because you don't like light rock/electronic music doesn't mean it's "pussy shit". They have matured as both, personally and musically changing their teen-angst hate/love songs into something more thoughtful.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 4, 2013)

My go to for this thread would be A Life Once Lost. They are one of my all time favorite bands and had such momentum in the mid 2000's. They were on killer tours and had Randy from LOG on their albums as well as Devin Townsend. Then they put out Iron Gag, lost their bassist, drummer, and guitar player, waited 5 years until the next album and have fallen from where they were. They were on Ozzfest and Sounds of the Underground. Had some music videos and a badass live show. Now I saw them 2 weeks ago at a dive bar in Delaware and about 20 people were there and the singer was the only thing that was good. Even the "old" songs they played didn't have the same power because of the new members and now they play them in dropped tunings. God damn it I loved that band!!!!!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 4, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Queensryche comes immediately to mind and I say that as somebody who was a huge fan for a long time.



Also one of the first bands that came to mind.

Machine Head also fell off pretty hard. Thankfully, they managed to get back on as well.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 4, 2013)

A band that might not be popular here, but one that really made me get into guitar was the 1997 self-titled release from Third Eye Blind. To me that is one of the few records where every song was great, and I learned a lot about alternate tunings from Kevin Cadogan, whom is still one of my favorite guitarists.

Nothing from 3EB was ever as good after he was kicked out of the band after Blue.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Jan 4, 2013)

Finger Eleven - The Greyest of Blue Skies was awesome, everything after was a big dissapointment.

In Flames - last few albums didn't have any bite to them, predictable song structure repeated throughout.

Keep in mind that what i or we consider "falling off" is subjective, artists evolve and wanna try new stuff and branch out to different genres. I personally don't want to only play/record thrashy prog death fusion core forever and have no issue with bands that change their sound. Even if I think it sounds like shit.

After all, if music is where you earn your bread and butter, going mainstream obviously is a better opportunity to make more money so by all means go for it I say... just as long as bands understand the repercussions


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Holy crap, yes to Queensryche. What the heck happened to them?



Egotistical frontman who hates metal and manager that will do anything for a buck. They're both gone now and now they have better management and a WORLDS better vocalist.


----------



## devolutionary (Jan 4, 2013)

Drowning Pool.
Mudvayne.


----------



## fps (Jan 4, 2013)

Nothingface- Violence remains one of the best metal albums I've ever, EVER heard, hell just one of my all-time greatest albums. Then they released Skeletons and broke up after that, probably because it was watered-down and weird. Massive fall-off.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Egotistical frontman who hates metal and manager that will do anything for a buck. They're both gone now and now they have better management and a WORLDS better vocalist.



Sorry they went downhill long before Tate went south  And it wasn't DeGarmo leaving either as they started to go downhill while he was still there and the release he came back for later was nothing to write home about. As for the new guy being better yes he has something like the range Tate had back in the earlier days of Queensryche, but we'll see if they can come up with anything worthwhile


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Megadeth with Cryptic Writings.
Overkill sometime in the 90's.
Anthrax with Stomp 442.
Scorpions with Pure Instinct and Eye II Eye. Probably earlier with Savage Amusement.
Stuck Mojo with The Great Revival.
Dream Theater with Octavarium (I'm sorry, but I hate that album. )
Fear Factory with Transgression. 
Judas Priest with Turbo. Then a few years later with Demolition. AND AGAIN with Nostradamus.
Machine Head with The Burning Red.
Ozzy with Ozzmosis.

Although, some of the bands I listed got up on their feet and went back to making good music. Machine Head, Anthrax, Overkill, Fear Factory, Scorpions, and arguably Dream Theater.



technomancer said:


> Sorry they went downhill long before Tate went south  And it wasn't DeGarmo leaving either as they started to go downhill while he was still there and the release he came back for later was nothing to write home about. As for the new guy being better yes he has something like the range Tate had back in the earlier days of Queensryche.



I'm not a DeGarmo humper. 

And I liked Promised Land, which some people consider a bad album.

With that said, DeGarmo had a huge part in Hear In The Now Frontier, along with Tate. And that album was just dreadful. The other members, especially Michael, didn't have much credit.


----------



## Xarn (Jan 4, 2013)

Papa Roach
My Chemical Romance

Both bands were really popular at some point. Never really liked either of those two, but they have had a huge drop in popularity.


----------



## Scordare (Jan 4, 2013)

The big one for me is Megadeth.. Rust In Peace was a masterpiece and the previous albums were awesome. ...then Countdown came out... I remember seeing the world premier video for Symphony, eagerly awaiting to hear something from the new album. When I heard the opening riff I was like WTF!!??? My Grandma could've farted a more interesting riff! ..and it kept getting worse every album after... I haven't heard any albums after Risk and I don't want to, lol.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm not a DeGarmo humper.
> 
> And I liked Promised Land, which some people consider a bad album.
> 
> With that said, DeGarmo had a huge part in Hear In The Now Frontier, along with Tate. And that album was just dreadful. The other members, especially Michael, didn't have much credit.



Yeah Promised Land was OK, but it was definitely the beginning of the end


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Scordare said:


> I haven't heard any albums after Risk and I don't want to, lol.







technomancer said:


> Yeah Promised Land was OK, but it was definitely the beginning of the end



According to some band members, it was to them, too. Thats when they started to be singled out and the credits started to go solely to DeGarmo and Tate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 4, 2013)

If you guys start to pickup every band with a failed album, the list is gonna get pretty long pretty fast.
GnR is the ultimate waste for me.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Jan 4, 2013)

goherpsNderp said:


> i think bands that started to gain momentum and then just disappeared should also be included in the "just fell off" category too.
> 
> doesn't it freak you out when you realize a band you're into (or WERE into) released albums and you never even knew about it?




The band PMtoday had some fantastic guitar work. They released two albums, then ended everything with no warning.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Jan 4, 2013)

devolutionary said:


> Drowning Pool.
> Mudvayne.




^BINGO on mudvayne... Everything after LD.50 was political or meaningless crap, plus the music took a huge turn for the worse.


Also, I have to add Circa survive. Blue Sky noise was a far fall from On Letting Go, although it was somewhat acceptable. Shortly after that they put out the appendages EP, which kicked all the asses, and gave most circa fans a glint of hope, that maybe circa was able to redeem themselves after Blue Sky Garbage... Then, they released their newest album, Violent Waves, and it sounded like someone grinding a cheese grader down a chalk board.... Their career is absolutely over now...

One last group... Coheed and Cambria. Burning star 4 was amazing, as well as everything predating it. But the two albums that followed, (no world for tomorrow, and year of the black rainbow) were absolute dog shit. Thankfully, their newest album, afterman: ascension, is brilliant, and totally revived that band. They're somehow still kicking it.


----------



## fps (Jan 4, 2013)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> ^BINGO on mudvayne... Everything after LD.50 was political or meaningless crap, plus the music took a huge turn for the worse.



Liked, then unliked, because End Of All Things To Come is one of the most underrated metal albums ever. After THAT, yes, watered down, crap.


----------



## thrsher (Jan 4, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Understandable, but Ive always got to stick up for Korn cause they are one of my favorite bands ever and I like all of their work. I totally hope Head contributes heavily to the next Korn album cause Id love to hear a new album like "self titled", "life is peachy" or "take a look in the mirror". I fuckin absolutely love "see you on the other side" and "untitled" though, as well as the last two albums. The new one is sick! IMO of course
> 
> 
> > i dont think ive ever heard an old generation korn fan speak highly of the new generation. i too consider myself a huge korn fan but i though see you on the other side has so much potential but ruined by the producers. i do enjoy untitled, mostly because of bozzio drums. korn III has so much potential too i thought but i feel munky performance was sub par. all the same style riffing regurgitated on every track. it just showed too me he is lost without head. i still listen to all there other material constantly. didnt listen to the dubstep record though nor do i plan to. i can only hope head does come back to the band.


----------



## Pablo Zuta (Jan 4, 2013)

Metallica since the black album


----------



## fps (Jan 4, 2013)

Pablo Zuta said:


> Metallica since the black album



I prefer Load to the Black Album by MIIILES and also think Death Magnetic is better than it as well. In fact listening to the black album is hard for me, I find it really, really dull.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jan 4, 2013)

Children of Bodom. After Follow the Reaper, (or being generous, Hatecrew Deathroll) everything has been downhill, except for a song here and there on Blooddrunk


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 4, 2013)

Weezer - everything since Maladroit has been utter shit. I miss the geeky 90's rock they did so well.

Dream Theater - Haven't enjoyed anything post Train of Thought, didn't dig them trying to go heavier and darker.

The Mars Volta - I love the first three records, Jon Theodore brought such incredible groove to the band and since he's left Volta have gotten more spaz but not in a good way in my opinion.


----------



## Pablo Zuta (Jan 4, 2013)

fps said:


> I prefer Load to the Black Album by MIIILES and also think Death Magnetic is better than it as well. In fact listening to the black album is hard for me, I find it really, really dull.



really? , the black album is great IMHO , I like St Anger more than load/reload/death magnetic


----------



## rekab (Jan 4, 2013)

fps said:


> Nothingface- Violence remains one of the best metal albums I've ever, EVER heard, hell just one of my all-time greatest albums. Then they released Skeletons and broke up after that, probably because it was watered-down and weird. Massive fall-off.



I think that's an odd take on Nothingface. They had been releasing albums since 1994 and skeletons was in 2003. I'm a big Nothingface fan and love pretty much everything including skeletons. It was a little different but the band had grown by that time. Either way I don't look at this band as falling off. They were never that popular and didn't start playing crap, they just called it quits when they were done.

My opinion on who fell off: Spineshank


----------



## fps (Jan 4, 2013)

rekab said:


> I think that's an odd take on Nothingface. They had been releasing albums since 1994 and skeletons was in 2003. I'm a big Nothingface fan and love pretty much everything including skeletons. It was a little different but the band had grown by that time. Either way I don't look at this band as falling off. They were never that popular and didn't start playing crap, they just called it quits when they were done.



I loved Pacifier and Audio Guide, just thought Skeletons was terrible. Eh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Pablo Zuta said:


> really? , the black album is great IMHO , I like St Anger more than load/reload/death magnetic



I disagree with St Anger, but I'll take the Black Album over Death Magnetic by a mile.


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Jan 4, 2013)

SpaceDock said:


> How has no one mentioned GnR! They were the biggest band in the world then couldn't play a show to save their lives



On the first page man.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 4, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Just because you don't like light rock/electronic music doesn't mean it's "pussy shit"



Oh Geez, why is it every time someone doesn't like something a fan has to come to a bands defense? Look, compared to their first and second album what they are doing now would be considered by most as either pussy shit or even worse "selling out". Defend it all you want but such dramatic changes are not to be taken lightly. I see many call changes evolution and often I'd agree, but such quick dramatic changes in style are not evolution but are a shock and slap in the face to fans. 

And for the record I have my own electronic project and I love tons of light rock. 


Rev.


----------



## Pablo Zuta (Jan 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I disagree with St Anger, but I'll take the Black Album over Death Magnetic by a mile.



St Anger is great man but really underrated . Maybe is just me who thinks that


----------



## protest (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't know if I'm missing something, but to me it seems like a band the fell off hard would be one that kinda shot up and then dropped off, or that plunged really hard after some success. It seems kind of odd to throw a band like Dream Theater in there and say after album x, created 15 years into their career, they fell off.

Even Metallica. I know they did fall off really hard but that was after about 10 years of awesomeness. They may be an exception though because of how drastically they changed, but still its really hard, to make *great* music throughout your career.

To me it seems more like the Metalcore bands like Shadows Fall, LoG, and All that Remains. They kind of came out blasting, and after 2 records or so just completely fell off. I think something like that fits better than saying like Opeth fell off 20 years into their career lol.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 4, 2013)

protest said:


> I don't know if I'm missing something, but to me it seems like a band the fell off hard would be one that kinda shot up and then dropped off, or that plunged really hard after some success. It seems kind of odd to throw a band like Dream Theater in there and say after album x, created 15 years into their career, they fell off.
> 
> Even Metallica. I know they did fall off really hard but that was after about 10 years of awesomeness. They may be an exception though because of how drastically they changed, but still its really hard, to make *great* music throughout your career.
> 
> To me it seems more like the Metalcore bands like Shadows Fall, LoG, and All that Remains. They kind of came out blasting, and after 2 records or so just completely fell off. I think something like that fits better than saying like Opeth fell off 20 years into their career lol.


 

This is an incredible well founded argument,
Much respect, I completely understand where you're coming from.


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 4, 2013)

protest said:


> I don't know if I'm missing something, but to me it seems like a band the fell off hard would be one that kinda shot up and then dropped off, or that plunged really hard after some success. It seems kind of odd to throw a band like Dream Theater in there and say after album x, created 15 years into their career, they fell off.
> 
> Even Metallica. I know they did fall off really hard but that was after about 10 years of awesomeness. They may be an exception though because of how drastically they changed, but still its really hard, to make *great* music throughout your career.
> 
> To me it seems more like the Metalcore bands like Shadows Fall, LoG, and All that Remains. They kind of came out blasting, and after 2 records or so just completely fell off. I think something like that fits better than saying like Opeth fell off 20 years into their career lol.



Came here to say basically this, and I was even going to mention Shadows Fall. 

Falling off hard is pretty difficult when the band is already established as iconic in its respective genre. Metallica is still considered a huge influence by tons of musicians. Same with Opeth. Just not their newest stuff. 

Shadows Fall was one that came to mind. I thought they were on the way to becoming HUGE, then they just kind of disappeared. Seemed like they had The Art of Balance and the War Within and that's it. 

Also, Thursday and The Used. I hated both of them, but they were massive for a while then I don't know where the fuck they went. And Glassjaw.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Thursday is either disbanding or going on hiatus. I don't remember.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 4, 2013)

3074326 said:


> Came here to say basically this, and I was even going to mention Shadows Fall.
> 
> Falling off hard is pretty difficult when the band is already established as iconic in its respective genre. Metallica is still considered a huge influence by tons of musicians. Same with Opeth. Just not their newest stuff.
> 
> ...


 
Thursday disbanded and The Used are still pretty massive to be honest.

Don't you dare put down Glassjaw ever........just sayin'


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 4, 2013)

nsimonsen said:


> Thursday disbanded and The Used are still pretty massive to be honest.
> 
> Don't you dare put down Glassjaw ever........just sayin'



I actually like Glassjaw. Didn't mean to group them with The Used and Thursday. 

I haven't heard anything from The Used for years. Didn't know they were still around, definitely didn't know they were still big.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 4, 2013)

3074326 said:


> I actually like Glassjaw. Didn't mean to group them with The Used and Thursday.
> 
> I haven't heard anything from The Used for years. Didn't know they were still around, definitely didn't know they were still big.


 
Ahh all good. I was just going to say that if anyone had the right reasons to go on a break etc it would definitely be Glassjaw given Darryl's health issues.
This year will be a big year for them for a few different reasons.

The Used went through a heap of line up changes after Lies for the Liars. They're still around and still doing really well, but I feel like the days of The Used, My Chemical Romance etc getting a lot of airplay are long gone.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 4, 2013)

Helloween started out unflinchingly awesome then dropped a couple turds a while back, but happily they seem to have gotten things back on track for the most part. They aren't as awesome as thy were back in their glory days, but they've at least managed to crawl out of the shithole they dug themselves in to.


----------



## zilla (Jan 5, 2013)

Sepultura, but way before max left. Arise is one of the best albums ever. Chaos AD and the rest after was shit.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jan 5, 2013)

As cities burns. Come now sleep was amazing from start to finish, the next album IMO was a huge flop besides into the sea which is a good one was well. 

Dance gavin dance hasnt put out a album yet that beats downtown battle mountain or royal ocean

Underoath, while still good hasnt put out a album better then Define the great line


that being said cant wait to see them at the fair well tour!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2013)

zilla said:


> Sepultura, but way before max left. Arise is one of the best albums ever. Chaos AD and the rest after was shit.



I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed this.


----------



## abandonist (Jan 5, 2013)

Holy shit you guys.

This thread is _BAD_.


----------



## danger5oh (Jan 5, 2013)

Nirvana... but I suppose a sudden suicide will do that to you.


----------



## Tang (Jan 5, 2013)

abandonist said:


> Holy shit you guys.
> 
> This thread is _BAD_.



And we should feel bad?


----------



## gunch (Jan 5, 2013)

Pretty much all of the Big 4 (Sans Anthrax maybe)

And while I liked some of the newer Sepultura and Soulfly it's pretty sad how burnt out Max Cavalera became. He used to be one the most brutal vocalists and interesting lyricists. now it's just MOTHERFUCKA JUMP DA FUCK UP X 100



Holy shit ninja'd

Also agreed on Thursday. Waiting, Full Collapse and War all the Time are some of my favorites, but everything after that? I could live without.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Jan 5, 2013)

goherpsNderp said:


> i think bands that started to gain momentum and then just disappeared should also be included in the "just fell off" category too.
> 
> doesn't it freak you out when you realize a band you're into (or WERE into) released albums and you never even knew about it?



Yes! Like....a....mofo....

One of my all time fav albums that got me playing guitar more is Courting Tragedy and Disaster by Himsa, their last album to be released before their vocalist moved on to do Broadway (yes, Broadway) is Summon in Thunder. Completely under my radar til about 3 months ago.... and its gooooooood.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 5, 2013)

Cuddles said:


> a plea for purging




as soon as they started playing Djent i just shook my head and wept.

slaying the serpentine dragon is their best song by far.


on topic.

Metallica

Dream theater

(not a band ) Kanye West everything after college dropout was horrid.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2013)

TheFerryMan said:


> (not a band ) Kanye West everything was horrid.



FTFY.

(And FerryMan, I'm not paying you til you get me to the other side!)


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 5, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> FTFY.
> 
> (And FerryMan, I'm not paying you til you get me to the other side!)



hey. college dropout had a few songs that are borderline epic (as far as hip hop goes)

and I can get you to the other side.

Also: Disturbed fell so hard it hurt me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> Pretty much all of the Big 4 (Sans Anthrax maybe)
> 
> And while I liked some of the newer Sepultura and Soulfly it's pretty sad how burnt out Max Cavalera became. He used to be one the most brutal vocalists and interesting lyricists. now it's just MOTHERFUCKA JUMP DA FUCK UP X 100



I think people are going to disagree with me, but I think Sepultura writes better music than Max nowadays. 

Also, I agree with the Big 4 thing. Worship Music is probably Anthrax's best record since 1993.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 5, 2013)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## fps (Jan 5, 2013)

Pablo Zuta said:


> really? , the black album is great IMHO , I like St Anger more than load/reload/death magnetic



Yeah genuinely! I heard Black Album pretty late, long after I'd listened to MOP, RTL and AJFA a lot. At the time I heard it I was actually into a lot of indie stuff like Radiohead's The Bends, Sparklehorse, Eels. And I listened to it and it bored me, it plodded, it wasn't much fun, and it was kinda predictable. I've never been able to shake those first impressions. 

Load, meanwhile, more fun, love the production, a bit more experimentation, I've always loved hard rock music anyway. Death Magnetic seems like a great mix of 80s Metallica and Load era Metallica. And tracks like That Was Just Your Life and Broken Beat and Scarred are utterly epic, the latter particularly gives off a Justice vibe. I don't think it's particularly lower quality than the 80s stuff, it's music itself that's moved on. Anyway Load and Death Magnetic get played once in a while, Black Album I never even bought. 

I'm not a St Anger apologist though


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 5, 2013)

Pablo Zuta said:


> St Anger is great man but really underrated . Maybe is just me who thinks that



Oh man, i love st. Anger, even the production has grown on me  load and reload on the other hand...

Other bands: enter shikari, love their first demo's, the Zone, take to the skies and a big part of common dreads, but every single song release after that and A flash flood of colour sucked.

And, for j-rock fans: The gazette, great until 2009, last 2 albums and the none-album songs released after DIM are really bad.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 5, 2013)

Everyone is talking about St. Anger! Now _imagine_ how it would sound if the guitars were recorded like Chimaira's tone on Resurrection (most of the album was in drop-C), the drums like the Black Album and James singing like Master of Puppets. If only it was remastered that way, oh my god Some Kind of Monster would be HEAVY AS FUCK!!!  Buuuuuuuut Some Kind of Monster already sounds heavy just the way it is


----------



## traditional (Jan 5, 2013)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> Also, I have to add Circa survive. Blue Sky noise was a far fall from On Letting Go, although it was somewhat acceptable. Shortly after that they put out the appendages EP, which kicked all the asses, and gave most circa fans a glint of hope, that maybe circa was able to redeem themselves after Blue Sky Garbage... Then, they released their newest album, Violent Waves, and it sounded like someone grinding a cheese grader down a chalk board.... Their career is absolutely over now...



I simply cannot understand this. Violent Waves has been hugely popular, sold an absolute shitload of digital copies. I don't know if you've noticed, but Circa Survive change every single album/release (which usually has a lot to do with Anthony's 'habits'). Every album is different from the other, and honestly, Appendages didn't feel all that different from Violent Waves. 
Also, it's funny to notice that you don't like Blue Sky Noise and loved Appendage, and yet, Appendage was just songs that didn't make it on to BSN.

Their career is by no means 'absolutely over' just because you don't like their most recent albums.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 5, 2013)

Whitesnake when Vai joined
Queensryche after Mindcrime
Chastain
Warlock
Loudness
Pat Travers


----------



## Thep (Jan 5, 2013)

skid row
cryptopsy


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jan 5, 2013)

Manurack said:


> Everyone is talking about St. Anger! Now _imagine_ how it would sound if the guitars were recorded like Chimaira's tone on Resurrection (most of the album was in drop-C), the drums like the Black Album and James singing like Master of Puppets. If only it was remastered that way, oh my god Some Kind of Monster would be HEAVY AS FUCK!!!  Buuuuuuuut Some Kind of Monster already sounds heavy just the way it is



I would just like to say that anyone who dislikes St. Anger probably has never had any emotional issues relating to anger and hate. That album was literally therapy for me for a few months, helped me deal with a lot of stuff going on in my life. The production and every other possible complaint relating to the sound is completely irrelevant if you actually can connect with the music.


----------



## Double A (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh man, The Haunted. The last 3 albums... especially the last one. I know you can't keep doing the same thing without progression but that was just a steaming pile.


----------



## wespaul (Jan 5, 2013)

It's funny seeing different reasons for Metallica being on this list. People must not remember Metallica getting shit on for a variety of reasons with each album released after Kill 'em All. Ride the Lightning had a ballad on it --a group of people hated it. Master of Puppets was a move to a major record label --a group of people hated it. And Justice for All didn't have Cliff, couldn't hear the bass, and they started doing mainstream stuff like making videos --a group of people hated it. Black album was basically a pop-metal album that saw them become superstars --a group of people hated it. Load/Reload was criticized for being too soft/not metal, and they cut their hair --a group of people hated it. St. Anger was produced like crap --a group of people hated it.

I mean, Metallica has been getting shit on for _decades_ for one reason or another. Now they've fallen off? How do you think that? There are people out there just now discovering the band, and with their diverse catalog, that's a lot of different people with different tastes becoming fans. I'd hardly call that "falling off hard."


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 5, 2013)

(hed)p.e.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jan 5, 2013)

traditional said:


> I simply cannot understand this. Violent Waves has been hugely popular, sold an absolute shitload of digital copies. I don't know if you've noticed, but Circa Survive change every single album/release (which usually has a lot to do with Anthony's 'habits'). Every album is different from the other, and honestly, Appendages didn't feel all that different from Violent Waves.
> Also, it's funny to notice that you don't like Blue Sky Noise and loved Appendage, and yet, Appendage was just songs that didn't make it on to BSN.
> 
> Their career is by no means 'absolutely over' just because you don't like their most recent albums.



While I dont liike the newer stuff more then on letting go its still good. Every time I saw them the venue was packed so I think they will keep doing good. Thought I heard they are writing a new album already.


----------



## fps (Jan 5, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> I would just like to say that anyone who dislikes St. Anger probably has never had any emotional issues relating to anger and hate. That album was literally therapy for me for a few months, helped me deal with a lot of stuff going on in my life. The production and every other possible complaint relating to the sound is completely irrelevant if you actually can connect with the music.



I'm glad it holds some significance for you, caught you at a point in your life where it resonated with you, and that it helped you through some tough times, but don't make the mistake of thinking you have some kind of monopoly on grief. There are a billion reasons that album might not have connected with different people. As there are with most albums.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 5, 2013)

AChRush1349 said:


> Children of Bodom. After Follow the Reaper, (or being generous, Hatecrew Deathroll) everything has been downhill, except for a song here and there on Blooddrunk



I can't believe it took until post #69, and was never mentioned again. This might as well be called the Children of Bodom thread.


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 5, 2013)

wespaul said:


> I mean, Metallica has been getting shit on for _decades_ for one reason or another. Now they've fallen off? How do you think that? There are people out there just now discovering the band, and with their diverse catalog, that's a lot of different people with different tastes becoming fans. I'd hardly call that "falling off hard."



Yep, no idea why Metallica is getting mentioned. Perhaps their cred with the underground metal crowd is a tiny dot in their review mirror, but they are a household name in a way that only pop artists usually are, can still play full arenas when most metal bands need package tours to draw good crowds, have been kickin' for ~30 years, and every single release of theirs is subject to heated discussion between fans and nonfans. I personally don't care for them much any more so I have no personal stake in defending them, but I don't think Load, Napster, or Lulu ruined them as much as the internetz would like to think.


----------



## Double A (Jan 5, 2013)

wespaul said:


> It's funny seeing different reasons for Metallica being on this list. People must not remember Metallica getting shit on for a variety of reasons with each album released after Kill 'em All. Ride the Lightning had a ballad on it --a group of people hated it. Master of Puppets was a move to a major record label --a group of people hated it. And Justice for All didn't have Cliff, couldn't hear the bass, and they started doing mainstream stuff like making videos --a group of people hated it. Black album was basically a pop-metal album that saw them become superstars --a group of people hated it. Load/Reload was criticized for being too soft/not metal, and they cut their hair --a group of people hated it. St. Anger was produced like crap --a group of people hated it.
> 
> I mean, Metallica has been getting shit on for _decades_ for one reason or another. Now they've fallen off? How do you think that? There are people out there just now discovering the band, and with their diverse catalog, that's a lot of different people with different tastes becoming fans. I'd hardly call that "falling off hard."


Ok. So listen to Master of Puppets then listen to load.

People grow up and the members of Metallica definitely have during their career. What I think they lost was the ability to write songs that actually mean anything. Their early albums, including _some_ of the black album had passion buckets thrown every where. After that? It is like they lost all ability to say _anything_ in a song and the albums reflect that as everything after the black album is stale as shit.

[edit] While I don't like new Metallica at all I think my main beef with them is that they clearly listened to assholes like me and tried to write music that isn't in them anymore. St. Anger was a train wreck and Death Magnetic was like a Metallica cover band wrote and recorded songs they think Metallica should have written instead of Load/Reload. BUT! I don't understand why anyone in Metallica would give a shit what the naysayers say and just write music that they like. They obviously do not have to prove anything to anybody at this point.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Jan 5, 2013)

Double A said:


> Their early albums, including _some_ of the black album had passion buckets thrown every where. After that? It is like they lost all ability to say _anything_ in a song and the albums reflect that as everything after the black album is stale as shit.



I'll take Load/Reload over three albums worth of teen angst any day. None of their early stuff holds any appeal whatsoever any more to me.

That said, St. Anger and Death Magnetic were produced over something like a 10 year period, and both were pretty shitty in my opinion. St. Anger just wasn't Metallica at all, and there isn't a single memorable note on Death Magnetic. They've definitely fallen off.


----------



## Double A (Jan 5, 2013)

Narrillnezzurh said:


> I'll take Load/Reload over three albums worth of teen angst any day.


I am pretty sure you can be a passionate person and not be a teenager.


----------



## wespaul (Jan 5, 2013)

Double A said:


> Ok. So listen to Master of Puppets then listen to load.



I have. The point of my post was that their catalog is diverse. You're only reinforcing my point. They don't write songs that are meaningful to you anymore. That's cool; I don't listen to their new stuff, either. However, every time I hear about them, they're selling out huge arenas, doing collaborations with other thrash metal bands, and pumping out merchandise like it's no tomorrow. 

I'm constantly hearing about kids that are just now discovering them, too. They're getting exposed to their whole catalog at once, and are becoming fans. They don't have a preconceived notion about what they're supposed to sound like, or what they're expected to write.

So, yeah, I don't listen to much Metallica these days, and they most likely have hit the climax of their music (whatever that means), but I'd hardly say they've "fallen off hard." When I hear that phrase, I think of Skid Row or GnR.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 5, 2013)

Speaking of Queensryche, I quite liked American Soldier. That is all.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Speaking of Queensryche, I quite liked American Soldier. That is all.



back in the day I worked in a record store. there was this nerdy metal kid who used to constantly hype the vocal stylings of Gee-off Tah-Tay (his pronunciation)


----------



## Jakke (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh god... That sounds obnoxious...


----------



## Arsenal12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Oh god... That sounds obnoxious...



you have no idea lol...


----------



## Rev2010 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, gotta love this forum... you can't post your own opinion without some chicken shit faggot anonymously neg repping you. I actually got neg repped for saying new LP stuff is considered pussy shit by most earlier fans. I even apologized to those that like the new stuff. Yet some douche decided this is the time to use the rep system and neg rep me. I can't fucking understand this forum and I don't give if a shit if I get banned for this but I am sick and tired of taking my time to contribute to discussions when fucking douchebags are allowed to sit there anonymously and be little bitches and neg rep people because on here, the only forum I've come across, they can troll like this secretly. 

Whoever your are... Go fuck yourself you uber sensitive bitch. 


Rev.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Speaking of Queensryche, I quite liked American Soldier. That is all.



I did, too. 


Until the last 3 or 4 songs. We're talking about bands that fell off hard? Thats how an album falls of hard. 

With all the love I have for the album, though, you can Geoff's voice is shot.


----------



## 8last (Jan 5, 2013)

Mudvayne and korn for me. Korn starting jumping the shark around the 4th album and mudvayne around the 3rd album and no makeup


----------



## Heroin (Jan 6, 2013)

Metallica, since the black album imo. ...And Justice For All was a masterpiece and then they just totally changed their sound. Now I'm not saying the black album was bad but it went from like heavy heavy, to heavy. I dunno. 

edit: I liked death magnetic though, and S&M


----------



## Ghoul-7 (Jan 6, 2013)

Heroin said:


> edit: I liked death magnetic though, and S&M



I like S&M too, wanna
Oops wrong forum!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 6, 2013)

AChRush1349 said:


> Children of Bodom. After Follow the Reaper, (or being generous, Hatecrew Deathroll) everything has been downhill, except for a song here and there on Blooddrunk




THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS. ALL OF MY THIS. Bodom are the definition of this. All said though, We're Not Gonna Fall (from AYDY) is a favourite of mine. Norther did much the same too, but then they broke up. 

To a lesser degree, you could say Ensiferum as well, not the same without Jari  at least Wintersun bucked this trend and released their 6-years delayed album to ridiculous critical acclaim 

Machine Head did this pretty hard, but then became bigger and better than they were before in the 90's so somewhat of a redundant choice


----------



## VacantPlanet (Jan 6, 2013)

Thought of another one. Black Label Society and anything to do with Zakk Wylde. His early stuff with Ozzy was awesome and so was his solo stuff and early Black Label, but after Mafia, everything went to shit. It's like he lost all inspiration. It's a shame, too, because his country/metal style was pretty cool, but now it's all pinches and cliches.


----------



## phugoid (Jan 6, 2013)

Nightwish, after they fired Tarja. I'd say that Once was a sort of sonic high point for them - although I didn't like most of the songs I can't imagine how they could possibly sound better and more powerful. 

Next album with the replacement singer was a flop - should couldn't even cut through the mix and they basically muted everything but guitar and drums to hear the vocal parts. I have hope for them - last I heard they had hired Floor Jansen (ex-After Forever) to finish off a tour.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 6, 2013)

VacantPlanet said:


> Thought of another one. Black Label Society and anything to do with Zakk Wylde. His early stuff with Ozzy was awesome and so was his solo stuff and early Black Label, but after Mafia, everything went to shit. It's like he lost all inspiration. It's a shame, too, because his country/metal style was pretty cool, but now it's all pinches and cliches.





phugoid said:


> Nightwish, after they fired Tarja. I'd say that Once was a sort of sonic high point for them - although I didn't like most of the songs I can't imagine how they could possibly sound better and more powerful.
> 
> Next album with the replacement singer was a flop - should couldn't even cut through the mix and they basically muted everything but guitar and drums to hear the vocal parts. I have hope for them - last I heard they had hired Floor Jansen (ex-After Forever) to finish off a tour.



I agree with both of these.


----------



## pinkytoestinks (Jan 6, 2013)

metallica.... I don't care who they used to be... theyre fucking horrible now


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 6, 2013)

phugoid said:


> Nightwish, after they fired Tarja. I'd say that Once was a sort of sonic high point for them - although I didn't like most of the songs I can't imagine how they could possibly sound better and more powerful.
> 
> Next album with the replacement singer was a flop - should couldn't even cut through the mix and they basically muted everything but guitar and drums to hear the vocal parts. I have hope for them - last I heard they had hired Floor Jansen (ex-After Forever) to finish off a tour.



I found Dark Passion play to be a lot better musically, and easier to listen to than that trope shit with Tarja  Neither of which is stuff I go out of my way to here though.


----------



## The_Mop (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd have to say Joe Satriani. Sorry Joe 

Without doubt one of the biggest inspirations i've ever had (first CD I can remember listening to is Surfing) and without doubt the most easy going, least pretentious and most listenable of the late 80s/early 90s shredders. However, I gotta say, I honestly don't think he's made a good solid album since 1998 with Crystal Planet. And that's over a decade ago. The early and mid 2000 albums were pretty average, and what I've heard of the later albums has been more or less terrible.It's a real shame and I hate being this critical of him (especially because he seems such a nice chap!), but it's a real dissapointment to see someone at the forefront of their genre become more or less an average blues widdler.

I think it's worth considering Dream Theater in this one as well. Peaked in 1999 with Scenes, followed up very nicely with 6 Degrees, Train of Thought (still a favourite) and Octavarium. Past that point though, what it sounds like to me is that they're resting on their laurels. From Systematic Chaos onwards, Dream Theater have started to sound like their imitators. Can't say I've enjoyed anything post Octavarium.

I'd say the same thing about Meshuggah, but I don't think they've fallen off 'hard' exactly, I just think they've stagnated since Nothing and 'I' were released by resting on their laurels a little too much.


----------



## zilla (Jan 6, 2013)

Also gotta add Iced Earth.

Everything after horror show was meh.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Jan 6, 2013)

I wouldn't say they fell off HARD, but (as much as I hate to say it, as they are one of my all time favorite bands) Electric Wizard a little bit. I think its more so that they peaked too early as opposed to falling off. I love Witchcult Today, but I found Black Masses to be kinda boring


----------



## zilla (Jan 6, 2013)

The_Mop said:


> I'd have to say Joe Satriani. Sorry Joe
> 
> Without doubt one of the biggest inspirations i've ever had (first CD I can remember listening to is Surfing) and without doubt the most easy going, least pretentious and most listenable of the late 80s/early 90s shredders. However, I gotta say, I honestly don't think he's made a good solid album since 1998 with Crystal Planet. And that's over a decade ago. The early and mid 2000 albums were pretty average, and what I've heard of the later albums has been more or less terrible.It's a real shame and I hate being this critical of him (especially because he seems such a nice chap!), but it's a real dissapointment to see someone at the forefront of their genre become more or less an average blues widdler.



I am kind of shocked, but I totally agree with you. Satch was my #1 influence up until the extremist, then he kind of fell off with his self titled, came back a bit with crystal planet, and then fell hard. I don't like any of his chickenfoot stuff, either.


----------



## fps (Jan 6, 2013)

The_Mop said:


> I think it's worth considering Dream Theater in this one as well. Peaked in 1999 with Scenes, followed up very nicely with 6 Degrees, Train of Thought (still a favourite) and Octavarium. Past that point though, what it sounds like to me is that they're resting on their laurels. From Systematic Chaos onwards, Dream Theater have started to sound like their imitators. Can't say I've enjoyed anything post Octavarium.
> 
> I'd say the same thing about Meshuggah, but I don't think they've fallen off 'hard' exactly, I just think they've stagnated since Nothing and 'I' were released by resting on their laurels a little too much.



Train Of Thought is a guilty pleasure of mine, I'd agree the three albums after that are all pretty bad. I enjoyed their newest one though. 

Totally agree about Meshuggah, Nothing they've done since I has been *that* good. It's become more and more po-faced and serious.


----------



## Pedantic (Jan 6, 2013)

At the drive-in. They made relationship of command and then they broke up.


----------



## Nile (Jan 6, 2013)

All That Remains, Korn, Disturbed, Slipknot, Children of Bodom, (in the slightest) Lamb of God.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 6, 2013)

pinkytoestinks said:


> metallica.... I don't care who they used to be... theyre fucking horrible now



I think their last album is better than anything since AJFA so I can't really agree. 

It's weird to me how many people are saying Meshuggah, I think Koloss and Catch 33 are both really great and definitely better than Nothing. Both Obzen and Koloss added a lot of different stuff to their sound that was never there on earlier ones so I don't think they're one of those bands that stagnated either. Chaosphere is still my favorite album of theirs (unless you count "I") but so far they definitely haven't gone downhill with time.

Pain of Salvation is always my go-to choice for these topics, Be to Scarsick was like they went from AJFA to St Anger in one album and they have stayed very firmly down in shitville ever since. There aren't even flickers of what they used to be and it isn't like a band like Opeth where it feels like they're putting the same amount of effort into the new stuff, it just sounds lazy and bad!


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> I love your photo BTW.
> 
> I would have to say Guns and Roses or sure.



Sadly this is true. But its true for a good reason.


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

pinkytoestinks said:


> metallica.... I don't care who they used to be... theyre fucking horrible now



I cant listen to anything after And Justice For All


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 6, 2013)

Queensryche would have to be included after Empire


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nile said:


> All That Remains, Korn, Disturbed, Slipknot, Children of Bodom, (in the slightest) Lamb of God.



Disturbed made a public statement a few years ago that they decided to go on hiatus and take ten years off to let the dust settle. They basically dont want to work their asses off and not make the money they deserve, which is exactly whats going on with the internet/record labels right now. Its totally fucked whats been going on with the internet and free/illegal downloading. Rather smart of the Distrubed guys actually. They basically said once the dust settles and the labels figure out how to actually make their artists money again then they will be back.

10-15 years ago new bands that were hot and picked up by major labels were putting out an album, touring for 4 months straight and each member receiving a check for like $50,000 when they got home. Sadly due to the internet this may never happen again.


----------



## VacantPlanet (Jan 6, 2013)

About the Metallica thing, I love most of what they've done. Granted Load/Reload/St.Anger doesn't get as many spins as the older stuff and DM, it's still mostly enjoyable. The problem with Metallica is that when people rate Metallica, they're not relating them to other bands, which is normally the case. Instead, you're rating against every album Metallica ever made. It is hard to accept something like Load/Reload because in the back of your mind you're saying to yourself "These are the same fucking guys that wrote Creeping Death?!" And it's a hard thing to reconcile. If Load and Reload had been made by a different band, they would've received alot more praise. I'm not defending these albums, I'm just offering my perspective on them because that's how I personally feel so YMMV.

As for Lulu, it's the biggest piece of shit I've ever heard and the biggest strike against Metallica. For the 90s/St. Anger material there are a myriad of arguments on why they're good/bad/whatever. But at least with those albums there is some kind of justification, whether it be they wanted to try something new, they sold out, whatever you want to imagine. But Lulu is so utterly devoid of anything musically worthwhile, that I'm ashamed for them. It's almost as if when they offered to do a project with Reed they didn't expect him to say yes, but when he did they were like "oh shit". 

People can argue till the cows come home that it's not a true Metallica record, but a collaboration. That doesn't hold alot of water with me. When you put your name on something you're giving your endorsement of it. You're saying that you believe in the quality of what you've done and you stand by the decision for better/worse. This record reflects horribly on the Metallica brand. If they had done the record and called it Lou Reed and Friends or something like that, no foul. But once they attached the Metallica name to it, they attached a long, epic legacy to Lulu. It would be as if Steven Spielberg or Christopher Nolan teamed up with Uwe Boll for a Human Centipede Reboot.

TLDR- I understand the flak Metallica gets for it's later stuff, but nothing can make up for the abomination of Lulu.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't read the whole thread, this has probably been said countless times, but... Metallica, post-1991.

EDIT: In fact, Metallica have been mentioned in the post before mine. Oh well. My  can be found here:

The Black Album was among their very best material IMO, then they went all to shit.

Apart from this track. I like this track.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 6, 2013)

^even though I've never liked Metallica that song is cool as fuck (well, the CHORUS is cool as fuck) despite how ridiculously overplayed it is


----------



## wankerness (Jan 6, 2013)

So people really don't like death magnetic? I thought it was a lot of fun and had a lot of moments of greatness. 

Regarding Load/Reload, I like both of them quite a bit. They have plenty of clunkers, sure (Cure, Thorn Within, Better Than You are bad by B-Side standards even) but overall I think they're pretty solid. Stuff like "Bleeding Me," "Outlaw Torn," and "Carpe Diem Baby" still entertains me greatly. Reload was also the first metallica album I heard so I win the fals metul prize. 

Oh, and Garage Inc's first disc was also pretty good.


----------



## The_Mop (Jan 6, 2013)

zilla said:


> I am kind of shocked, but I totally agree with you. Satch was my #1 influence up until the extremist, then he kind of fell off with his self titled, came back a bit with crystal planet, and then fell hard. I don't like any of his chickenfoot stuff, either.



Yeah man, like I said - it's a real shame on account of how bloody awesome he was back in the day, so I feel really bad being critical of him. It's just a real dissapointment to see a proper hero become not quite so heroic


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 7, 2013)

System of a Down. Oh wait, they've not released anything in 100 years... does falling off the radar count as falling hard?


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 7, 2013)

Instead of suing Coldplay, Satch shouldv'e just shaved his gorilla arms, joined them, and toured the world. Would've made waaaaaay more dough and fans.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 7, 2013)

zilla said:


> Also gotta add Iced Earth.
> 
> Everything after horror show was meh.



THIS. Even when they got Barlow back for one album it was incredibly average. 

Children of Bodom - the last 2 albums were painfully bad, but I actually really liked Are You Dead Yet.

Someone earlier mentioned the Offspring - Bob Rock ruined them. More on the punk scene - AFI. The Art of Drowning is one of my favorite albums ever, and their last with Nitro records. I guess they "sold out" after that.

All That Remains - This Darkened Heart and The Fall of Ideals were awesome, then they got popular and tame.

Avenged Sevenfold - Do people still like them? I loved Waking the Fallen.

Alot of people want to bash Metallica... and for good reason. I wont listen to anything past Justice except for Death Magnetic, which I thought was fantastic.


----------



## peldikuneptun (Jan 7, 2013)

RustInPeace said:


> ...except for Death Magnetic, which I thought was fantastic.



true, they somewhat redeemed themselves with DM. 

I tried to search the thread and found no mention of Morbid Angel? Really?


----------



## elnyrb10 (Jan 7, 2013)

job for a cowboy. personally the doom ep was fucking amazing and genesis was pretty damn good but everything after that i just couldnt get into and it makes me sad i couldn't. 

also stick to your guns blows now they were amazing when for what its worth came out


----------



## The_Mop (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd also like to mention NIN along with this, but not particularly because Trent 'fell hard', I think largely because he carried on NIN for precisely one album too long. The Slip was a fairly dull listening experience - minimal rambling tunes limited to a traditional album format better suited for more hard-hitting and catchy stuff. What had happened with Ghosts is that he'd really established the groundwork for what's led him to create Oscar winning soundtracks, and if I'm honest he probably should have halted NIN there. The Slip, to me, seemed frivolous. An album for an album's sake.

Then again, I know some people love The Slip. Not sure why, but that's just my 2p.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 7, 2013)

The_Mop said:


> I'd also like to mention NIN along with this, but not particularly because Trent 'fell hard', I think largely because he carried on NIN for precisely one album too long. The Slip was a fairly dull listening experience - minimal rambling tunes limited to a traditional album format better suited for more hard-hitting and catchy stuff. What had happened with Ghosts is that he'd really established the groundwork for what's led him to create Oscar winning soundtracks, and if I'm honest he probably should have halted NIN there. The Slip, to me, seemed frivolous. An album for an album's sake.
> 
> Then again, I know some people love The Slip. Not sure why, but that's just my 2p.


 
Completely and utterly disagree with this, as much as I believe that With Teeth was NIN's peak I loved The Slip. Excellent record.


----------



## The_Mop (Jan 7, 2013)

Fair enough. I won't lie, it's confusing to me why I don't like The Slip considering more or less every other bit of NIN I've heard is absolutely golden.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 7, 2013)

I still have never really gotten into anything post-the fragile (one of my top 10 or so favorite albums ever). I was so disappointed that With Teeth was more like Pretty Hate Machine than The Fragile that I never really gave it a fair shake. I love pretty hate machine, so it was just the letdown that there'd never be another "the fragile" which was so much more intricate and layered.

EDIT: Forgot about "still," that was an exception


----------



## pink freud (Jan 7, 2013)

Days of the New, because meth is a helluva drug.


----------



## flexkill (Jan 14, 2013)

I can't believe i'm doing this.....flame suit is on and charged.......Pantera....I hated southern trend kill....and I'm a HUGE Pantera fan.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 14, 2013)

Anyone mentioned Goo Goo Dolls and Third Eye Blind? I know they've made a mild resurgence, but no where near their 90's hey day.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 14, 2013)

peldikuneptun said:


> true, they somewhat redeemed themselves with DM.
> 
> I tried to search the thread and found no mention of Morbid Angel? Really?



meh, only half of the latest record sucked immensly, the rest was just good old death metal. they have a chance to redeem themselves before i can write them off completely


----------



## Joshua (Jan 14, 2013)

It's been mentioned, but All That Remains. The new album was one of the most dissapointing things I've ever heard. The first few albums were amazing, then For We Are Many Came out, which I didn't like at first, but it grew on me. The new album though, it's just painfully boring to listen to. they got rid of all of the awesome riffs and traded it for crappy choruses and the same parts with slight variations played over and over.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 14, 2013)

Gotta be Pain of Salvation for me. Post-Remedy Lane (I did like _Be _kinda, here and there) I just gave up hope. Road Salt albums suck so bad compared to TPE and RL and anything before.


----------



## wankerness (Jan 15, 2013)

Furtive Glance said:


> Gotta be Pain of Salvation for me. Post-Remedy Lane (I did like _Be _kinda, here and there) I just gave up hope. Road Salt albums suck so bad compared to TPE and RL and anything before.



I liked 12:5 also but that doesn't really count


----------



## Korbain (Jan 15, 2013)

The_Mop said:


> Fair enough. I won't lie, it's confusing to me why I don't like The Slip considering more or less every other bit of NIN I've heard is absolutely golden.



It took me a few listens, but i fell in love with "the slip"...i was expecting more of the same it had its own vibe as trent does with every new album which was cool, only downside was some of the instrumental/ambient songs went a bit too long...

Anyway, bands that fell of for me as i grew up and got into metal are...

Korn (like a few of the new songs, even some of the dub step ones lol)

Linkin park (i loved hybrid theory and meteora, couldn't get into the massive direction change, they became like a more rock version of coldplay or something)

Metallica (obvious reasons that have been stated, death magnet is cool though)

Marilyn Manson (eat me, drink me was terrible, really dig born villian though. Its not his best, but its different)

Incubus (Morning view was brilliant, and everything before it. Don't know what happened, maybe its just me )


----------



## cronux (Jan 15, 2013)

well, bring on the hate 

KoRn - the last album that I think is good is Issues, after that everything they've done has some kind of a "party metal" feel to it and I really don't like it. Issues was the last raw, honest, evil sounding record from KoRn. I love the interludes also... but since Issues the band was, and still is, falling apart 

Machine Head - to be honest, the only album from MH that will stand the test of time is Burn My Eyes. that album brings the pain every time i listen to it and I love every track of of that record, The More Things Change was ok but not as good as BME. Supercharger and The Burning Red really... no comment, Through The Ashes Of Empires was good, loved 70% of that record and then came the Blackening... so much people love that record but I really despise it -> it's 2 long, has 2 much solos, 2 much cleans and overall is an average record and it would have not been that successful if it was some other bands record. Then came Locust and really... they are intent of re-inventing thrash metal? just horrible... 

Children Of Bodom - IMO everything after Follow the Reaper is just commercial crap

Metallica - a no brainer here, should have stopped after ...And Justice For All, but after Load and Re-Load i think they REALLY should have stopped after S&M


----------



## wowspare (Feb 16, 2013)

Mudvayne. I always find myself wishing for another L.D.50 whenever mudvayne releases a new album and getting disappointed haha


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 16, 2013)

lemeker said:


> Staind
> Killswitch, but only because the last couple of records seemed kinda meh. I am hoping for a return to form with Jessie back though.




Staind fell hard, but rose again with their newest record, which is a great comeback album. Listen to it, they are practically reborn now. I couldn`t stand them anymore and I love this new record.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 16, 2013)

Korbain said:


> It took me a few listens, but i fell in love with "the slip"...i was expecting more of the same it had its own vibe as trent does with every new album which was cool, only downside was some of the instrumental/ambient songs went a bit too long...
> 
> Anyway, bands that fell of for me as i grew up and got into metal are...
> 
> ...



I personally think Incubus keeps going in a good direction lol


----------



## Vinchester (Feb 16, 2013)

Furtive Glance said:


> Gotta be Pain of Salvation for me. Post-Remedy Lane (I did like _Be _kinda, here and there) I just gave up hope. Road Salt albums suck so bad compared to TPE and RL and anything before.



Had to agree. I love PoS so much that I ordered their ENTIRE discography from Amazon to atone for my downloading their music  oh and I bought Entropia at their gig in Leeds, and I stood in the front row 2m away from Daniel 

I believe it's only a matter of time until they get back to being heavy though.

Oh and on topic: *In Flames.*


----------



## fps (Feb 16, 2013)

wankerness said:


> So people really don't like death magnetic? I thought it was a lot of fun and had a lot of moments of greatness.



I think Death Magnetic is a faaantastic record, and as good as a lot of their 80s material, but the 80s material is on its own level of importance, and on a nostalgia pedestal DM will never reach. Still, I love it, great tracks on the whole, great energy.


----------



## stevo1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Children of Bodom is one of the top ones for me. I enjoyed Are You Dead Yet, and before, But other than the title track off of blooddrunk(which was meh) everything was garbage, Especially skeletons in the closet.

Another for me is Decapitated. They rule. Well their older stuff does. I loved everything especially Organic Hallucinosis, But Carnival is forever is just bad. It's generic, the vocal SUCK, The guitars SUCK, especially in comparison to the earlier stuff, I.E. the solos, which were fast and aggressive, yet well thought out, to let's say Homo Sum; the solo is dismal. And the drumming is mediocre as well IMO.


----------



## fps (Feb 16, 2013)

stevo1 said:


> Children of Bodom is one of the top ones for me. I enjoyed Are You Dead Yet, and before, But other than the title track off of blooddrunk(which was meh) everything was garbage, Especially skeletons in the closet.
> 
> Another for me is Decapitated. They rule. Well their older stuff does. I loved everything especially Organic Hallucinosis, But Carnival is forever is just bad. It's generic, the vocal SUCK, The guitars SUCK, especially in comparison to the earlier stuff, I.E. the solos, which were fast and aggressive, yet well thought out, to let's say Homo Sum; the solo is dismal. And the drumming is mediocre as well IMO.



The lyrics on Carnival is Forever are fantastic, the drumming is admittedly better when the new guy is following drum patterns already written by Vitek, but I love the concept, and think it came out brutal and heavy, another great outing and progression in the band's life.


----------



## thatguy87 (Feb 16, 2013)

All That Remains - had some good material on Overcome, but everything after was no good.

Linkin Park - after Meteora (to be generous, really.) EVERYTHING after is just utter shit.

Atreyu - Congregation of the Damned sounds like the same shit over and over.

Mudvayne - loved everything until the self-titled. IMN is one of their best songs and the video is just raw and I love to watch Chad scream until his voice breaks. Sounds Epic.

Green Day after Insomniac was ... ok. But Kerplunk, Dookie, and Insomniac will always be the best IMHO.

The Offspring - Holy shit what happened... There were some turds along the way but "As Days Go By" is just horrible I can't bring myself to listen to it more than the one time I subjected myself to it.

For the record, I think Underoath never really fell off, but Aaron leaving made a huge impact. Lost in the Sound of Separation was great and it's the first album I listened to by them (when you're in Iraq with no digital way to get new music, you listen to anything that doesn't look like pop or rap; I found out about a LOT of bands that way.)

Sea of Treachery - great first album. Meh thereafter.

For the Fallen Dreams - Still pretty good, I still listen, but the first two albums had this raw power behind them and especially the vocals that is currently missing.


----------



## Petef2007 (Feb 16, 2013)

Soilwork, in my opinion, dropped the ball for a couple of albums after A Predator's Portrait, but from what i've heard of the new one so far via the Nuclear Blast releases, they seem to be back on track.

In Flames because, well listen to them. No idea what prompted such a huge 180 switch, but its been hit and miss since Clayman for me.

Dark Tranquillity, not so much a fall off, but to my mind they're getting too complacent in putting out the same damn album time after time.


----------



## groph (Feb 16, 2013)

I might have some unpopular opinions but bear in mind this is just my opinion, based in nothing but my own experience and taste. I'm speaking purely about my evaluations of the music, not record sales, management, inter-band drama, etc.

System of a Down - Maybe this is because I got older and the "down with The Man" message started sounding immature and better communicated through other avenues (like Rage Against the Machine, I think their "down with The Man" message is very effective), but their albums just got progressively worse for me. The self titled album is amazing, Toxicity just slightly less amazing, Steal This Album quite a bite less, and Hypnotize/Mesmerize are total shit to my ears. I'm not against bands with an anti-status quo message at all, I just thought their more recent efforts lost all their original punch. Even musically, the self titled has a lot of riffs that have stuck with me, I just think it's well written, even if the lyrics are kind of hokey from time to time.

Fear Factory - My favorite album of theirs is actually Archetype, usually people go for the more old school Digimortal or Obsolete which are both monstrous albums. I didn't like Transgression nor has Mechanize really stuck with me. The first time I heard Mechanize I was blown away but it's just not ....Fear Factory sounding. I've probably only listened to the whole album once.

Slayer - Traditionally my favorite band, but my god was Christ Illusion/World Painted Blood a weak album. I don't even like Seasons in the Abyss all that much. The "Big Three" to me aren't Anthrax, Metallica and Slayer, they're Show No Mercy, Hell Awaits, and Reign in Blood. 

Cannibal Corpse - Sadly, I thought they went downhill when Rob Barrett came back into the band. Rob's an amazing player and Malevolent Creation are awesome, but the songwriting just got a bit stale to my ears from Kill onward. I'm not saying Rob killed the band, he just coincided with their downfall to my ears. Bloodthirst and Gore Obsessed are the strongest Fisher albums IMO, their more recent efforts come across as relentlessly violent but lacking in the atmosphere the two mentioned albums had.

The Acacia Strain - Excuse me while I talk in unsubstantiated stereotypes for a second. Generally I loathe chug-heavy drop A deathcore like these guys, but I absolutely love The Dead Walk. Continent has a couple of good songs, Wormwood was a complete snoozefest, and their most recent effort, while the overall sound is great, the songs are some of the most boring things I've ever heard. That being said, "Terminated" off of the EP (not the version on Wormwood) is one of the heaviest things I've ever heard and it more or less sounds like the stuff on their latest album so go figure. I just like it a lot for some reason.

Strapping Young Lad - Pointing the finger at The New Black and I think Devin's recognized this as well. Didn't he say that their contract required them to shit out another album, so TNB wasn't their best effort since it was basically forced creativity? If so, I think it shows. TNB doesn't even begin to hold a candle to Alien, City, and the self titled, all three albums are some of the best metal I've ever heard and I have huge respect for Devin as a guitarist because of SYL. It's completely unadorned, non technical and heavy as _fuck_.


----------



## thedonal (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm starting to fear Dream Theater falling off hard.

I like it all (You Not Me aside) up to Black Clouds..., but I'm still not sold on Dramatic Turn of Events (there are great moments there, but as a whole).

If they stop self producing and someone reigns in Rudess a little, it could still be a good thing. But please- no more stupid sample manipulation (ie product placement) at song starts (ie Bridges in the Sky) or breakdowns into circus piano breaks (I actually like a few of these, but too much...no!).

I hate to say it (and it feels a little odd for a prog band anyways), but they are getting a little self indulgent...


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 16, 2013)

although they are my favorite band and they are the prime reason i play guitar, the Red Hot Chili Peppers haven't put out something decent since by the way, and they haven't put out something fantastic since bssm/mothers milk


----------



## thedonal (Feb 16, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> although they are my favorite band and they are the prime reason i play guitar, the Red Hot Chili Peppers haven't put out something decent since by the way, and they haven't put out something fantastic since bssm/mothers milk



Haven't they just been re-recording the same album for the last 15 years odd?

I loved Blood Sugar Sex Magick (only one I've got, mind), but a few good songs aside, they're getting more formulaic than Stock Aitken and Waterman...


----------



## linchpin (Feb 16, 2013)

groph said:


> Fear Factory - My favorite album of theirs is actually Archetype, usually people go for the more old school Digimortal or Obsolete which are both monstrous albums. I didn't like Transgression nor has Mechanize really stuck with me. The first time I heard Mechanize I was blown away but it's just not ....Fear Factory sounding. I've probably only listened to the whole album once.


Did you check out _The Industrialist_? It's more traditional FF sounding than _Mechanize_.


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 16, 2013)

thedonal said:


> I'm starting to fear Dream Theater falling off hard.
> 
> I like it all (You Not Me aside) up to Black Clouds..., but I'm still not sold on Dramatic Turn of Events (there are great moments there, but as a whole).
> 
> ...



I disagree completely. I think Dream Theater is finally back on form. Of course I was always of the opinion that Mike Portnoy needed to be reigned in.

I felt like everything from Train of Thought progressively got more meandering and un-focused (not withstanding some stellar individual songs), while DTOE starting recalling more of the Images & Words to Metropolis 2 era.


----------



## st2012 (Feb 16, 2013)

3074326 said:


> Shadows Fall was one that came to mind. I thought they were on the way to becoming HUGE, then they just kind of disappeared. Seemed like they had The Art of Balance and the War Within and that's it.



Came here to say exactly this. Two of my favorite albums and I can't stand any of their work afterwards.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 16, 2013)

Candiria.



vs


----------



## fps (Feb 17, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> I disagree completely. I think Dream Theater is finally back on form. Of course I was always of the opinion that Mike Portnoy needed to be reigned in.
> 
> I felt like everything from Train of Thought progressively got more meandering and un-focused (not withstanding some stellar individual songs), while DTOE starting recalling more of the Images & Words to Metropolis 2 era.



Well said, couldn't agree more


----------



## anomynous (Feb 17, 2013)

Does the HAARP machine qualify for this yet?


----------



## Glosni (Feb 17, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> I disagree completely. I think Dream Theater is finally back on form. Of course I was always of the opinion that Mike Portnoy needed to be reigned in.
> 
> I felt like everything from Train of Thought progressively got more meandering and un-focused (not withstanding some stellar individual songs), while DTOE starting recalling more of the Images & Words to Metropolis 2 era.



I disagree... well halfway. 

"Train of Thought" is probably my favourite, to me it's just one of those records that I can listen to from start to finish and enjoy every single second.
Then they started to go downhill.
"Octavarium" to me is just boring and pretty heavily borrowed from other bands. "The answer lies within", "I walk beside you", "Never enough", "These walls"... basically the only song I kind off like is "The root...". And yes, I usually skip the title track until halfway when the band kicks in.
"Systematic chaos" was much better, but Portnoys drumming got very repetetive by then, no innovation there.
"Black clouds" is I think a catastrophe.
"ADTOE"... is this the same band that wrote stuff like "Under a glass moon", "A change of seasons" etc.? I can't listen to "Beneath the surface", "Far from heaven", "Lost not forgotten", they are just too bad.

Oh and the lyrics got dumbed down too.


----------



## Lax (Feb 18, 2013)

I quite agree with everything I read, except that I'm still a dream theater's die hard fan and was happy to see portnoy's dark and emotionless inspiration go away, this year's album is gonna kick some serious asses 
*This is only my opinion...

I loved elliot minor's first album, progressive rock/pop, every instrument and voice have been overworked ! But they began to split, did a shitty album and since they stopped.
10 years to write an incredible album and then they think they have things more important to do ? WTF ? 

I totally agree for metallica, korn etc...Seems like their inspiration will wait for "the day that never comes" XD


----------

